

GOOL – an abstract intermediate object-oriented language - michaelsbradley
https://github.com/librecoop/GOOL

======
RodgerTheGreat
I initially thought this was going to be about Game Oriented Object Lisp[1]
and I was rather shocked that Naughty Dog decided to make it public after all
these years.

[1]
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Game_Oriented_Assembly_Lisp](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Game_Oriented_Assembly_Lisp)

